# When you first laid eyes on him/her:-)



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know where else to post this but thought it would be a fun topic.

Do you remember when you first laid eyes on your SO? 

After meeting on Myspace (LOL) in 2006 and having a few phone conversations, we decided to meet. I was bar tending at a strip club at the time and asked if he wanted to meet me up there one night. I figured if he turned out to be a weirdo then the bouncers could take care of that;-) My friend/coworker said, "Omg, is that him?!?!" and I looked up. My husband was standing there with his friend, smiling. That was the first time I had seen him in person. I couldn't believe how attractive he was. You know how it is when you see pictures of someone online but then meet them and it's a totally different set-up lol. Not this time. He had the most GORGEOUS smile and big brown eyes..... best looking guy in the entire club

It's funny how I can think back on that moment and see everything so clearly. We are now on baby #4 (his third). When we met, we were 22 and 24. Now i'm 28 and he's 30. I still find him just as attractive as the moment I first saw him

I think it's nice to sometimes reflect on moments like that. You get so comfortable with your partner that you totally forget there was once a time they gave you butterflies and were all you could think of.......


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I had met my SO online as well... we were friends for a few years... the he had asked me out. Well the first time we met in person... he had taken a bus to my state so he hadn't showered in a few days... he had a big ole bush of a beard and his hair was all poofed out and crazy. It was the first time we met in person... and my first thought was.... "damn he looks like one of those psycho killer homeless bums..." first time we kissed though, which was shortly after he got in my car, I was in heaven! It was a good thing I was already sitting because I'm sure.. if we had been standing when we kissed... I probably would have fell lol.. yeah it was a .. weak in the knees kind of kiss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Met online as well.

He showed up to take me out and I thought "Omg, he's so sexy" *swoon* I find him incredibly attractive, even though he doesn't like the way he looks, I think he's the sexiest man ever.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I first saw my wife I was like "OMG WHY IS ORANGE" This was back in the early days of spray tanning. She has dark native american skin so when the spray tan developed she was UT orange. my next thought when she bent over to pick up some milk....... "daaaaaauuuummmm"


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I met my h online. He looked so cute and happy in his picture. When we went on our first date it was for lunch. He looked a little different in person but was still cute. It was the strangest first meeting. I don't know what happened because it went well but I wasn't head over heels or swooning. But I got back to work I had kind of an energy surge and I started shaking and felt like I was going to have a panic attack. I had to go in the bathroom and breathe to calm
down. 
I think I knew he was the one and it scared me. 
I kept thinking I didn't know if I was sexually attracted to him but the second time we met we kissed and the fireworks went off big time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I met my dh when he came into the dealership I worked at to purchase a car, I remember thinking he had a sexy smile and that I wanted to get to know him. Thankfully his purchase process was longer than most and gave me a chance to give him my number.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes... I remember!!!

I was working night shifts at a hotel and our regular security guard had left (I was really attached to him after working with him for a year, and I don't do well meeting and working with new people...)

I remember wondering what weirdo I was going to have to work with that night... There had been a string of strange ones as the company struggled to find a new "permanent".

Well, I was starting my audit when in walked this thin, curly haired man in a uniform. He waltzed right up to me, stuck his hand out to shake mine, (take mine? LoL!) and he introduced himself. He had/has these piercing blue eyes and defined features that just made my heart skip a beat... I thought he was really handsome!!! 

I was immediately captured and smitten. I never invited the other security guards to "hang out" behind the desk with me, but he, I stated quite frankly, "needed" to be back there to "keep an eye on things". Oh he did alright, (namely me).  We talked and talked and talked as I worked and when it came time for him to leave I was starting to feel panic because I didn't think he was going to ask me for my number... (And he SHOULD have because we'd been talking about moving in together after about the first hour of meeting)!!! We just had one of those instant connections... So incredible! 

He took one of the hotel business cards and wrote his email address on the back of it, (I still have it)!! I followed him out to the parking lot and we stood talking some more when I told him to text me "sometime soon". He said he didn't know how!! Hahaa!! Well, I texted myself from his phone and our friendship continued for a few years before we started dating.

The second time we worked together, he brought his ipod and when we were talking about music we learned we had very similar tastes!! We are both 80's nuts, and well, I happened to tell him at the time that I was a huge Scott Weiland fan... He said you have to listen to this... And played "The Date" for me, putting one ear bud into my ear as I worked... He was standing so close to me and my heart was just pounding... The song was moody and dark, and perfect for all the feelings I was feeling... It's become "our" unofficial song...

I really miss those early days (or nights, I should say)! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I knew I had to know him the minute I saw him. He was my service writer for my car. He was the sexiest man I'd ever seen. Just his whole being was intoxicating.

I had to have him. lol. Rawr.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

20+ years ago, but I remember it like it was yesterday. A friend and I sat down in the bar area of a bar/restaurant, waiting for our dates. I looked across the bar and saw two girls smiling at me. I'd talk with my friend, and then kept catching the two of them with big smiles...my W looked hot. Then she got up and walked past me. I saw her perfect little azz, and I was hooked. Our dates showed up, and we left the place. My friend made up an excuse, walked back in and got her number for me. I had only been dating the girl I was waiting on for a few weeks, and we weren't exclusive at that point.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Ohhh another online meeting here. He lived two and a half hours away in a different state and he decided to come spend the weekend with me after two months of talking. 

We decided to meet at Jack in the Box near my house and he got there before me. I saw his car and my heart started beating faster and I got nervous. His windows were tinted so I couldn't see him but I waved anyway. We got out of our cars and DAMN! I ran up and gave him a hug. He looked slightly different than his pictures (more attractive) but we'd skyped a few times. 

I looked plain as hell but he liked what he saw. He told me not to dress up and be me and even suggested I show up in sweats. So I did. Best weekend ever. We made it official when he got back home. I love thinking about that weekend even though I don't remember much. 

I did save our conversation online from the first time he sent me a message to the last one where we exchanged numbers. It was pretty plain and boring and I almost stopped answering him cuz of how lame the conversation went but after a few days he would check back in with me seeing what was up. If he hadn't done that I would have forgot about him and I wouldn't be where I am now. That's why I love going back and reading those boring messages. It could have gone either way and I'm glad he decided to pursue me when I didn't seem interested.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> I did save our conversation online from the first time he sent me a message to the last one where we exchanged numbers. It was pretty plain and boring and I almost stopped answering him cuz of how lame the conversation went but after a few days he would check back in with me seeing what was up. If he hadn't done that I would have forgot about him and I wouldn't be where I am now. That's why I love going back and reading those boring messages. It could have gone either way and I'm glad he decided to pursue me when I didn't seem interested.


I thought I was the only one who did that!! LoL!! I have our first emails and text messages saved... I love looking back on them, too!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> I thought I was the only one who did that!! LoL!! I have our first emails and text messages saved... I love looking back on them, too!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've done that too.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have our first emails saved too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I have since closed that account on the site but yup the convo is in my computer


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

The first time I saw him was in jr high by my boyfriend's locker. There was NOTHING there, for either of us.

Keepin' it real. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

as much as i hate to admit it,the first time i saw my ex wife walking down the street i was like holy sh!t,i gotta meet her...found out where she worked and took it from there...sadly didn't work out,she couldn't quit her naturally ho-ing habits.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> I thought I was the only one who did that!! LoL!! I have our first emails and text messages saved... I love looking back on them, too!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here LOL. He sent me a friend request and I was SO disappointed. Here is this extremely hot guy......holding an assault rifle lmao. I almost denied his request but out of curiosity to see how he would respond, I sent him a message somewhere along the lines of, "Your extremely cute but good grief you are going to scare all the girls away with that profile pic!" something to that effect. He responded that it was his friend's and they do target practice occasionally. Whew. Glad I took the chance I still have every single message we ever exchanged


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I remember the first time I saw him. Tall, dark haired, nice body, and he had a nice walk (can't explain this but I like the way he walks..:rofl. I used to stare at him from the top floor of the college library just to see him walk to the nearby cafeteria. Then when I started talking to him, I realized he has a great voice too. Not too high pitched or too deep. Just right.

I still have the first postcard he wrote me and the piece of paper (it was a dot matrix printer paper!) on which he wrote his phone number. 

You don't want to know what I looked like. Let's just say I had a very bad 1980s style perm even though it was the 1990s. :rofl:


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

I met my husband through AOL. He had dark hair and blue eyes, and I always was attracted to those traits. We talked all the time on the phone and met 2 weeks later. In December, He drove 3 1/2 hours to see me.

I was in my dorm room at the time, a hotel room that was converted into dorms. To have visitors, the security downstairs buzzed them in, and you had to go meet him.

He was sitting with his hands crossed waiting for me in one of those little security office chairs. When I came down, our eyes locked. I swore I never seen anything so beautiful as his eyes. Still, haven't with the exception of one thing: Our daughter's eyes.

He told me he forget his guitar in the car and had to go get it because he wrote me a song. Well, we left the building and went to the car to retrieve the guitar. He retrieved a single white rose from inside and gave it to me. As I was holding the rose, we shared our first kiss outside in the parking lot with snow falling around us.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Love reading these posts!

He'd called into the station to talk with me. There was mutual attraction over the phone through our accents/flirtation/personality.... and then we met casually at a bar. We hadn't thought to describe what each other looked like. It wasn't a date but I remember being completely nervous and excited about meeting him. He had a completely different look to the guys I was normally attracted to. I mostly remember the way he walked into the venue. He had this combination of confidence mixed with vulnerability, as though he knew what he was about but there was a gentleness to him. We only got to see each other for a brief time before he saw me being escorted out by police for being underage. I like to make a good first impression. 

We bumped into each other again at night in the city and that's when the sparks really started to fly between us. I saw him outside a club with his friend, and felt instantly drawn to him. It was another very brief encounter. I kissed his cheek goodbye and couldn't stop thinking about him. There was just something about him. And he then turned up the volume in declaring his interest.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I was looking at the girl that was sitting behind her who was freakin hot, I mean smoking hot. My wife got a glance also, my wife has the look I like (china doll look) but that other girl was just so damn smoking, badass, hot looking.

But I ditched classes, wife was sick so we got thrown into the same study group for a class project and the rest is history.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

29 years ago. I was in my dorm room and walked down the hall into the dorms community kitchen. I got to the door leading into the kitchen. It had a glass window in it. I saw her through the glass window. Tall, slender, red hair, absolutely beautiful. I literally stopped in front of the door looking through the window. 

I turned around and ran back to my dorm room to ask my roommate if he had seen the gorgeous red head yet.

We will be celebrating our 25th anniversary next year.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I saw a foreign grad student in the lab where I worked for the summer. Completely nerdy. "Gees, better stay away from that weirdo"-- I thought. my then-boyfriend would probably get mad if this guy started talking to me. 

I still wonder if I should have stayed away. :rofl:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

My first thought when I saw her, (and yes, this will sound bad, but its true.
"who is that?" and then "if she lost some weight, could I be attracted to her?"

She never lost any weight, has gained actually, and still never been truly attracted to her.


----------



## Frostrose (Aug 1, 2012)

I met my husband online back in 2005.We sent messages to each other and pictures.When I saw pictures of him he was super hot .My husband said I was really beautiful.We met each other in person February 2006.We were living in different states.When I saw him outside the house I was living at I ran to him and he lifted me up and hugged me.I still remember that day.That was the day I had my first kiss.When he kissed me I felt like I was melting.We got married two months later.We have been married for 6 years and we have 3 beautiful children together.I still have the messages and pictures that he has sent me.I still look at him and get butterflies in my stomach.Giggle when he says something nice to me.and when he kisses me I still feel like I'm melting.He always tells me he loves me and how beautiful I am.And slaps my butt alot lol.I love him so much.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm glad more and more people are meeting online! H and I met through a forum for artists/cartoonists (he was the troll, I was the mod, it was like a modern day fairy tale). We would sit on Skype video-chatting for 8 hours at a time despite our different time zones, and I'd talk to him with my laptop on my bed until I fell asleep sometimes. 

The first time I saw him in person was at the airport and his sandy hair was all wild like a lion from the long flight and his eyes were a gorgeous blue and he looked so big and strong. My heart was throbbing like crazy and we smooched on the train all the way back to my place. Where he ripped my knickers off with his teeth.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

At a weekend beach camp out.
I came with a group of guys , she was there from before with the original group. I met her , but my eyes was on another girl.
She [ wife ] was always just in the background, always bring food , drinks etc , just for me.
My attention was riveted to that other girl.

It was during our honeymoon, that my wife told me that since that beach camp/party,
She had eyes for me and always knew that we would be together.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

This site can use some more uplifting threads like this. 

She was with some friends I knew, at a bar. Strawberry blond, 5'6", well endowed.....yep, I looked twice  Didn't give her much thought other than that, till I sat across from her. Over the music, I heard her say she had just broken up with a guy, who cheated on her and she wanted to cut his ____ off. She was out to meet new friends and move on from that. I thought, wow that's some tough girl. Most girls I knew would be blithering balls of tears, not her. I was intrigued. 

Meet her again a few months later, asked her out, she stood me up. A real tough nut. That just got me going more. Weeks later she finally went out with me. That was forty years ago, together since.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Believe it or not ...a bar. I was at a table with some friends and she was at another with her friends. 
She kept looking over and would walk by quite a bit. 
One of my friends went to her table and was shot down. LOL
So... he came back and I told him watch and learn. 
We have been together ever since. That was 18 yrs ago.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife and I met in a night club nearly 20 years ago. Strange meeting because we were both in a different place down the road first and then my friend and I left and went to a different place. A little while later by chance, my wife and her friends ended up there, as well. 

Small talk like, 'Didnt I see you at so-and -so's before?' led to us hooking up and she gave me her number (per cell phone days; I had a beeper back then. Ami dating myself?) 

A marriage and 2kids later, she still is the hottest girl in the club to me.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I met my husband in college. I was a freshman and looking to meet new friends/get involved a little instead of just commuting back and forth to school. I was walking around the center part of campus during the Discover Fest(day for clubs to try to get new recruits) and saw a couple guys sitting by one of the tables. I walked over to see what it was about and gathered a couple of papers for information. The one guy(my husband) sitting on the side looked cute( a bit shy looking, but I think that intrigued me), but I wasn't really interested in having a bf at the time. I joined the club a week later. We started hanging out while at the club meetings and afterward as well. He asked me out soon after and I told him no. lol. I was just looking for friends and not a relationship at the time. We continued to be friends for a while and he had the courage to ask me out again, but that time I said yes. Then the rest is history...


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

these are the cutest stories...and im thinking back to the thread about "weird places you have been picked up..." sounds like some of us have met out better half in some strange places.

i first saw my guy in 6th grade. we were all walking in a group, i was new to the school, and didnt know any one in the group except the one girl in my class.

she introduced me to everyone, and i saw him, laughing with his friend, and she said oh, him, hes just a boy from kindergarten, and proceeded to call him by a child hood name....

he literally cringed when he heard it....i thought he was soo cute, so i followed suit and called him that stupid nick name for the whole year...ha-ha.

he never told me to stop...so through that year, and the next, we waved, and walked home together, with or without the group, and on the my last day of school, [because school wasnt "out" yet, but i cut the last 3 days....such a rebel, i know]

we talked non-stop ever since....21/22 years to be exact.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

i was attracted to her instantly but what made me like her more was her personality that is really what did it for me. I would never tell her this but i did not view her as a 10/10 at the time i loved the way she carried herself. Her posture, her head, the soft look in her eyes, when she spoke idk how to explain it. She just seemed good and represented all that was good in the world to me. It was like my first love times a billion! She was just such a beautiful person inside and outside but it was her heart that made me obsessed with her. All that was good is what she was to me i had to have her


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Goldmember357 said:


> i was attracted to her instantly but what made me like her more was her personality that is really what did it for me. I would never tell her this but i did not view her as a 10/10 at the time i loved the way she carried herself. Her posture, her head, the soft look in her eyes, when she spoke idk how to explain it. She just seemed good and represented all that was good in the world to me. It was like my first love times a billion! She was just such a beautiful person inside and outside but it was her heart that made me obsessed with her. All that was good is what she was to me i had to have her


I understand the falling in love with the person inside instead of outside mostly. As I stated before, I was not attracted to my spouse (never have been physically), but her personality is what pulled me in. We became close friends and I love talking to her and spending time with her. I still remember her asking me if I just wanted to marry her because she was my best friend. I said no, though at the time it was true, I thought I was marrying a great friend. I knew she didn't want to hear that. 
Sadly at this point, we aren't friends any more.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I met my husband on a blind date. When I first laid eyes on him I really didn't think much of him. We went out to dinner and to a comedy club. Went back to his apartment and ended up talking until 3am. Yes just talking. We just clicked. He kissed me for the first time on our 3rd date and that's when I realized we had chemistry. He was amazing and 21 years of marriage later he can still take my breath away. AND we can still talk for hours.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

We both remember our first meeting. I had just entered graduate school and she was my student advisor. She was confident, smart and pretty. I disagreed with her advice about quantum mechanics to my disadvantage. She helped me find a place to stay until my apartment was ready at the group house where her boyfriend lived. She stayed the night there and the next day I helped her wax her car. 

However I was engaged and not available. My fiancé however was just starting her EA which turned PA in a few weeks. I was dumped within 5 months. It wasn't until four years later that I asked her out long after her boyfriend was out of the picture. 

I am gratified by the fact that I wrote my fiancé of the time and told her of my student advisor and that I helped wax her car whereas she kept her attachment secret. They got married and divorced because he had an affair. The karma bus hit and run. 

Next week is the 24 anniversary of our first date. We have been married for nearly 23 years.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes I remember clearly, that pisshead of hers was sticking out in a church full of asians


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I remember. I wasn't interested!

I had just gotten out of really bad abusive 4 year relationship when i met my h. I wanted nothing to do with men whatsoever, but he kind of swept me off my feet!

A friend of mine wanted me to go with her to a paint ball field, She liked the owners son who worked there. I wasn't doing anything else, so i decided to go with her. That is when I met my husband, he worked there. I saw him checking me out. lol. We were friends for a little while before we were anything else. He was practically married with 3 kids. He would stay at work until the wee hours of the morning, just talking to me. Dreaded going home. a few months after he met me, he left her and moved in with his brother, been together ever since.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Met My H when we were teens. I remember his smile and thinking wow! There is so much I could say about that day and I could quote my love struck teen aged self right out of the journal I kept then (kind of nice to have around to remind us of our story)! 
First time I was ever just blown away! I love that thinking about it and reading other's stories on this topic makes me just happy


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

I first met my SO when we were in grade school together, 7th grade or so, and knew her until we graduated from high school. We were both in band. I used to watch her from across the band room, thought she was cute. I liked her, but we never went out. She always seemed to have a boyfriend, and I felt she was a bit out of my league. 

After high school, we both married and had separate lives. I saw her with her husband at a 10th year reunion. We said hi, but then we never met again until we were past 50.

I had just separated from my wife, and she had divorced her second husband. We were introduced via a Facebook friend suggestion from a mutual high school friend. We were both not interested in a long term anything, we were both recently burned in relationships so just looked to each other as a safe email partner (we were more than 3 hour drive apart, so it seemed safe enough!)

I saw her picture and felt she hadn't changed a bit, she was just as cute as I remembered her. Against our stated intents, we fell in love through the emails, then tried a date. It was a disaster … but kept emailing, we both felt there was something there. We both looked forward eagerly to our daily email and found we were amazingly similar. A month after our disaster, we tried again, and after another month or so I relocated .. the three-hour drive was a headache, and I was unemployed. We got married a year later. 

I've still got all the emails too… they give me warm fuzzy feelings.


----------



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

I first met my h when I was in high school band. I was 14 and he was 16 (turning 17). I was a freshman and he was a junior in high school. I played (sort of) clarinet, and he was one of the star trumpet players in our band. He was the best trumpet player in the whole band. He wasn't that striking physically 
(skinny, bad revenge of the nerds glasses, long stringy hair, etc.), but he treated me like the ONLY person in the room. I wasn't much better: short stature, short hair, dark eyes and I had epilepsy (seizures). We went to homecoming game together, high school prom, and then we went our separate ways. He graduated 2 years ahead of me and left our hometown and enlisted in the U.S. Air Force. I was heartbroken, but I moved on without him. One day I got a letter in the mail telling me to forget him and move on. He said that he was gone for good, and would not be back. He told goodbye. I cried for a while and then I picked up the pieces of my heart, graduated high school and went to the local community college. I had LOTS of free time between classes, so I worked out in the weight room at the college. I took Weight training for my P.E. classes instead of aerobics. I decided that if men could take aerobics classes to meet women, I could take Weight Training to meet men, right? Well, I did meet lots of guys in my class, but they all treated me like a sister rather than a love interest. They all watched out for me and made sure I didn't hurt myself in class. I never had trouble getting a spotter. I took the P.E. class 4 different times to finish my PE credits. When I was done, I had the body of a MAN!! NO BOOBS, my front was as flat as my back, I had neck muscles, big bulky defined shoulders, and Schwartzenegger thighs! Not an ounce of body fat on me! I had also cut my hair very short during one summer to stay cool. Well, i was at the college in shorts and a muscle shirt (one of those shirts with a hole or your neck and arms but no sleeves) one day an a gentleman tapped me on the shoulder and said, "Excuse me sir, do you have the time?" I turned around and said, "Well, I'm not a sir, but it's 2:30." I don't know who was more mortified, the man or me.  I decreased my workouts some after that instance.
The next semester, I enrolled at Texas State in San Marcos. I moved out and lived in a dorm. Well, I put my high school days all behind me and was moving on. I had new friends, was meeting new guys, and was very excited for my future. I also lived in a coed dorm, so opportunity was everywhere. Well it was the week before finals, I was 20 years old, and some of the guys in our dorm decided to throw a party. Some of my friends encouraged me to go too, so I went. I needed a break from studying anyway. That evening the discussion turned to the people we dated in high school, of all things!! Then, it was my turn . I REALLY didn't want to drudge up old memories of him. I tried to pass, but the group wouldn't let it drop, so I bit the bullet, took a deep breath and gave a quick abbreviated answer: I dated this guy in high school band for a couple of years. He played trumpet and I played clarinet. He was the best trumpet player in our band.
"O really, whatever happened to him?"
"Oh, I don't know. He's off savin' the world in the Air Force somewhere." 
Well, the party ended, and I went back to my room. As I walked across the common lobby/TV area, I got this peaceful feeling and wandered, Whatever happened to ol' A? I guess he's happy now. 
The next week, our arrogant Resident Assistant comes up to me and makes a point to tell me, "Hey, we're showing Top Gun in the lobby this Thursday.Ya wanna come ?" He was just being cute. Pouring salt in the wound as it were. Well He--!!! Why won't the UNIVERSE let me keep him in the past where he belongs? I've wasted ENOUGH time thinking about him! 
"No thanks, /I gotta study." I wasn't gonna think about him no matter HOW HARD the UNIVERSE INSISTED that I DO. Well, about a couple of days after that, I went to the lobby to study for tests. Then I got this NAGGING feeling that I needed to go to my room for some reason! Why? I HATE MY ROOM! THE ONLY REASON I WOULD EVER GO THERE WAS TO SLEEP! I'M NEVER IN MY ROOM!!!!! But the feeling would not go away!! I finally decided that G-d Himself wanted me to go to my room, so I collected my books and purse, walked through the double hallway doors, climbed the stairs, looked up and said, "I'm comin' I'm comin'!! You KNOW I HATE it UP HERE!!!! Why do you want me up here so bad anyway?!"
As I got to my door I heard my phone ring! That's not POSSIBLE!!! I'm not expecting any calls!!! I've already spoken to everyone I had any conceivable reason to talk to anyway!!! Who could this be? Then I thought,"Oh my g-d, I bet it's my mom telling me my dad had another heart attack!" So I flung the door open, through my books on my bed and grabbed the phone.
"Hello?"
"Hello, is L there?"
"Hi L, this is A."
"(funny) Look, I only know ONE A, and HE's off in the AIR FORCE somewhere!"
"THAT'S the ONE!"
My mouth drops open. . . knees get weak... mouth gets dry...eyes fixed in a blank stare at a spot on the wall. . . NO SPEECH. I nearly pass out! Complete silence for 30- 45 seconds!
"Hello? Are you there?"
(coming slowly to my senses)"Uh, yeah I'm here. Listen How did you get. . ." (MOTHER, I'M GONNA KILL YOU WHEN I GET HOME FOR BREAK!!!!!)
"Listen, I'm back stateside for a while(ego, ego) and I'm gonna be in that area next week, and was wanderin' if I could maybe take ya out for a cup 'o coffee for old times sake."
(PANIC! Did he just ask me out after I just got my life together and moved on without him? How do I get out of this??? Oh suck it up! It's just coffee! What could POSSIBLY happen from such a meaningless interaction? Besides, Now he can see how well I turned out after he left! Yeah, this'll be fun just to make him HURT! Yeah, I'll dress up to the NINES and show him what he's missing! This is gonna be FUN!)
"Uh, sure. . .I guess so..."
"Great. I'll call ya next week."
So I left my room in a daze and nearly bumped into my friend from down the hall. What just happened? Did I just really agree to a date with him AGAIN? How pathetic am I? I looked up at the ceiling and screamed, "REALLY??? YOU BROUGHT ME ALL THE WAY UP HERE JUST FOR THIS???????? WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU??????????"
"Hey, you O.K?"
"Yeah, I think so."
"You look like you've just seen a ghost!"
"Yeah, I know. You know that guy I talked about at that party?"
"The one you knew in band?"
"Yeah, him. Well, he just called me and wants to take me for coffee sometime next week."
"Great! I'll finally get to meet him!"
"OH NO YOU WON'T!!!!! I'M GONNA CALL HIM BACK AND CANCEL!!!"
"WHY what's wrong with him?"
"Nothing. I just haven't seen him in a long long time and I just put my past behind me."
"Great! Then you won't have any problem showing him that!"
"WHy do you have to start making sense now? Listen don't tell anyone else about this, O.K? I kinda want to keep this private, O.K?"
"Sure. My lips are sealed. You can count on me."
Well, a few days passed, and he called back and said he would be out sometime around 5 p.m. on Friday. O.K. I can live through this. Friday came and I was nervous. I went to my room and picked out the sleekest HOT PINK SKIN TIGHT dress I could find! I got my makeup all glammed up and put on some high heel shoes with black hose! I made sure to dress up as much as possible. HE WOULD NOT FORGET THIS DATE!!!!! SUddenly I got a call from the front lobby office.
"L, you have a guest in the lobby."
A GUEST in the lobby, who could that be? OMG he's HERE! O.K. it's now or never! Maybe I'll get lucky and everybody will be at the cafeteria...:scratchhead:
When I walked through the double doors to the lobby I noticed that NOT ONLY WAS EVERYBODY FROM THIS DORM HERE FOR THIS; IT LOOKED AS THEY SOLD TICKETS TO THE SURROUNDING DORMS AND MADE A PUBLIC VIEWING EVENT OUT OF THE WHOLE EVENING!!!!!EVERYONE FROM OTHER SURROUNDING DORMS WERE THERE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY ME???
I searched furiously for A, but he wasn't there!!!!!I panned the ENTIRE LOBBY...he lives here, she lives across the street, they live in WRT, she lives two dorms away, They live here, don't know where they live...O.K. he is officially not here. The only other person in the lobby is that blonde guy way over there in the jacket with a newspaper and he doesn't look. . . 
The man stood up. He was TALL, TAN (like the COPPERTONE MAN) and BLONDE with aviator frame sunglasses and a leather jacket that covered his 6 feet of shoulders!!! I thought, WOW I wonder who tha... Oh MY G-D!!! THAT CAN'T BE!!!! It just seemed like he got taller and taller as he stood! He turned and faced me and walked toward me and said,
"You ready to go? Car's out this way."
He put one hand on my waist and took my other hand in his and walked me out the front door. My knees were like wet spaghetti. I could BARELY WALK on my own!! I got into his car (280 ZX) he shut my door, and off we went. He took me to a local restaurant, and we had a very nice dinner! I asked him:
"So what do you do in the Air Force?"
"I work in SAC."
"What's SAC?"
"Strategic Air Command."
"o.k. what do you do?
"I fix Buffs."
"What are Buffs?"
"Big Ugly Fat Fellas! They're B52 Bombers. I work in avionics repairing nuclear armed B52 Bombers. I'm in Bomb Navigation."
"Of COURSE YOU ARE! You were always really smart!"
Now I'm not sayin' I looked sloppy or anything (think Lady in Red) but I swear He looked like Val Kilmer Ice Man from Top Gun (remember the volleyball scenes?). Playin' with the boys!!!
After we ate, He led me back to the car, opened my door and let me in, then he got in and drove me back to my dorm. He put one hand on the top of my leg and just about covered it almost from hip to knee! This CLEARLY was not the same boy I dated in high school!!!! He put his arm around me when we got out and I started to tremble. To this day whenever he touches me anywhere I either flinch or tremble a little. I swear it's like sleeping next to a radiator.
Well after I graduated with my BA in psychology, we got married and he got his EE degree from UT. Then two years after we were married I had brain surgery to help my epilepsy. the operation cured the seizures completely and now I drive and work. We have 2 daughters, and have been married for 22 years. I met him when I was 14 and I am now 46! He is an electrical engineer at NASA in Houston. No one can tell me that G-D doesn't have a sense of humor!!!

Sorry this was so long 
Hope you enjoyed the read:smthumbup:


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought wow she is out of my league lol and she was alot younger i was 38 and she was 23 however we have been happily married for the last 12 years


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Believe it or not ...a bar. I was at a table with some friends and she was at another with her friends.
> She kept looking over and would walk by quite a bit.
> One of my friends went to her table and was shot down. LOL
> So... he came back and I told him watch and learn.
> We have been together ever since. That was 18 yrs ago.


:lol: You're just so cute, she couldn't resist! :smthumbup:


----------

